# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Caudal del río Rímac aumentó en más del 50 por ciento

## gpacheco

*Supera el nivel normal para esta época del año* 
El caudal del río Rímac aumentó hoy en algo más del 50 por ciento su nivel en comparación con el día de ayer, al alcanzar los 57.3 metros cúbicos por segundo, informó el Servicio Nacional de Meteorología e Hidrología (Senamhi).  
De los 37 metros cúbicos registrados ayer domingo, el caudal del "Río Hablador" llegó hoy a los 57.3, superando su nivel normal para la época que es de 43 metros cúbicos por segundo. Según el Senamhi, el nivel de hoy es superior en 32 por ciento a su promedio histórico diario. 
Cabe anotar que el Rímac se recarga con las lluvias de las partes altas del departamento de Lima, así como de las precipitaciones que caen en el departamento de Junín.  
En cuanto al río Chillón, los informes hidrológicos señalan que de 7.20 metros cúbicos por segundo, que es su nivel normal y que se esperaba para todo el mes, subió ayer a 12 metros, lo que según el Senamhi representa el 63 por ciento más de su valor histórico diario. 
Teresa García, experta del Senamhi, indicó a la Agencia de Noticias Andina que las lluvias que en estos días caen con gran intensidad en la sierra central y sur, se van a trasladar entre el miércoles y el sábado a las partes alta de los departamentos del norte, como Cajamarca, la Libertad y Piura. 
En tanto que en la selva, hoy o mañana se prevé gran ocurrencia de chubascos, ráfagas y tormentas eléctricas.   
Respecto al agua del mar, García dijo que si bien se presenta ligeramente fría, esto ya sucede hace algún tiempo y no puede asegurarse por ello que vaya  a haber Fenómeno La Niña.   *El tiempo en Lima* 
En cuanto al tiempo en Lima, la especialista del Senamhi dijo que ayer domingo 18 fue el día más caluroso en lo que va del verano con 29.9 grados, temperatura propia de febrero. 
Anotó que en los próximos días en la capital se mantendrán las mismas características y la temperatura variará de 19.5 a 22 grados la mínima, y de 25.5 a 28 o 29 grados la máxima. 
Aunque no se descarta la presencia de nieblas, éstas tenderán a desparecer en las primeras horas, para dar paso a un cielo limpio, lo que aumentará la sensación térmica de calor, pues la radiación ingresará directamente.  *Fuente: www.andina.com.pe 
Foto: ANDINA / Rubén Grández*Temas similares: Artículo: En el 2012 la importación de fertilizantes crecerá en 2.9 por ciento Artículo: Ventas de Agroexportadoras de Frutas Crecen al 4 Mil Por Ciento Vendo Accesorios y Mangueras de Riego c/ goteros autocompensados cada 0.40m caudal 0.8l/h Riego de caña de azucar con caudal discontinuo, mangas y compuertas Perú incrementará en un 60 por ciento su producción de café al 2011 con préstamo de Agrobanco

----------

